# Security Bug in Spamassassin



## Quest (17. März 2010)

Habt ihr das schon mitbekommen?
http://www.golem.de/1003/73901.html
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen Workaround um den Server wenigstens rudimentär davor zu schützen bis der Patch da ist?

EDIT: 
Hab grad gesehen, dass die Empfehlung ist SA ohne den Parameter -x zu starten.
Was macht denn dieser Parameter?
Wird SA bei ISPConfig3 mit oder ohne diesen Parameter konfiguriert?


----------



## Till (17. März 2010)

SA wird in ISPConfig 3 garnicht direkt verwendet. ISPConfig 3 verwended amavisd-new, welches die spamassassin libraries intern läg. spamd wird also nicht verwendet.

Des weiteren betrifft das auch nur das milter plugin, das auch nicht verwendet wird.

ISPConfig 3 ist davon also nicht betroffen.


----------



## Quest (17. März 2010)

So läuft das also.
Ich wusste nicht, dass Spamassassin zwar installiert ist, aber selbst gar nie gestartet wird.
Dann betrifft der Bug die glücklichen ISPC3 User natürlich nicht, super


----------



## DiOmega (17. März 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> ISPConfig 3 ist davon also nicht betroffen.


Wie sieht das mit ISPConfig 2 aus?


----------



## hahni (18. März 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Till (18. März 2010)

Der Bug betrifft weder ispconfig 2 noch 3, da es sich um einen bug im milter plugin handelt und milter nicht bei ispconfig verwendet wird.


----------

